# Bannière pour MAIL



## Natazu (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je me permets de poster ce message car:

je suis un jeune entrepreneur et je désirerai mettre une bannière toute simple en bas de mon mail avec mes coordonnées et mon logo.

J'ai essayé avec MAIL et cela ne fonctionne pas. Je ne sais pas trop comment faire. Je voudrais savoir dans un premier temps si c'est possible aussi facilement et si oui comment?

Je suis héberger chez 1&1 et j'utilise le logiciel MAIL mac.

Merci par avance pour votre aide,

amicalement 

Médy


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

À toi de créer ta bannière dans un format courant (je ne sais pas quels formats sont pris en compte, mais en png ça marche, c'est sûr, et sans doute jpeg, tiff, etc.). 

Ensuite: Mail/Préférences/Signatures/cliquer sur +. Là, tu peux glisser-déposer ton image depuis le Finder.


----------



## Natazu (25 Novembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, 

mais cette signature png, ne passe t-elle pas en pièce jointe par mail?

Amicalement

Médy


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Si tu veux, file-moi ton adresse par mp, on teste: je t'envoie un mail avec la signature en png que je viens de créer pour l'occasion.


----------



## Natazu (25 Novembre 2009)

Salut, 

j'ai testé en faisant comme tu m'as dit exactement, ça fonctionne sur certaines adresses mais j'ai entre autre une adresse voila, ou j'ai envoyé un mail et ça passe en pièce jointe. Et sachant que j'ai besoin de mails parfaits dans le sens ou je démarche des clients, je voulais créer une signature html, je comprends le fonctionnement de dreaweaver, mais je ne trouve pas un code HTML qu'il me permettre d'insérer ma bannière signature en bas de mon mail. Aurais-tu un code que je pourrais rajouter sur une page HMTL avec le lien de ma bannière herberger sur imageshack?

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse

Amicalement

médy


----------



## schwebb (25 Novembre 2009)

Non, je ne m'y connais pas trop.

Mais si tu veux héberger des images, évite Imageshack: pubs intempestives, lenteur, etc. Essaye Tinypic, plutôt: http://tinypic.com/

Ou Skitch: le logiciel est sympa, et tu as un espace en ligne associé au logiciel: http://skitch.com/


----------



## FranZz (26 Novembre 2009)

Salut!



Natazu a dit:


> ça fonctionne sur certaines adresses mais j'ai entre autre une adresse voila, ou j'ai envoyé un mail et ça passe en pièce jointe.



Sur quel client mail cela ne fonctionne-il pas?

Si tu te lances dans la construction d'un email en HTML, ne néglige pas cette page (campaignmonitor.com), qui te montre les différents styles Css pris et non pris en compte par les clients mails.

Bon travail.


----------



## Natazu (27 Novembre 2009)

merci infiniment pour votre aide,

 j'ai réussi à faire une bannière html aparement elle fonctionne dans voila.fr, mail. Mais je ne comprends pas le lien que tu m'as passé, j'ai crée une simple page html

avec comme code:

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<title>Document sans nom</title>
</head>

<body>
</body>
</html>

<a href="http://fr.tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i47.tinypic.com/205cmzc.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

donc je ne sais pas trop si ce codage est bon pour le maximum de client mail.

merci par avance

Médy


----------



## FranZz (1 Décembre 2009)

EN gros, la page que je te renseigne t'informe des propriétés Gérées (ou pas) par les principaux clients mails.

*Ex01*: Tu indiques la propriété border: img src="http://i47.tinypic.com/205cmzc.png" border="0" 

Il te te suffit d'aller voir sur la page concernée quelles sont les clients mails ou cela ne passe pas.

*Ex02*: Propriété z-index est assez mal gérée sur ces principaux clients, tout  comme opacity.

Mis à part cela, ton contenu 
(<a href="http://fr.tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i47.tinypic.com/205cmzc.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>)
doit se trouver dans le <body></body>


----------

